# game 59, Bucks vs PistonsTEAMS: Bucks (22-36) vs. Detroit Pistons (22-39).



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> TEAMS: Bucks (22-36) vs. Detroit Pistons (22-39).
> 
> WHEN:7 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/117123588.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I thought Sanders was sent down?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

he was.. ilyasova,bogut and gooden are all out though.. they had to bring him back


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Barron has been a beast on the boards tonight in limited minutes.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> Barron has been a beast on the boards tonight in limited minutes.


Not a bad game from him for just joining the team. 

Good play from Jennings at the end of the game to seal the Bucks win. Can't help thinking of Andrew or Luc were playing, the game wouldn't have been particularly close.


----------

